# Exchange apartment with a Norwegian for 1-2 months



## Ceccy (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi.

I'm a 23 year old girl from Norway.
I have an apartment here, 2 hours from Oslo.

I would like to go to Australia for 1 or 2 months i October month.
I was wondering if anyone from Australia is interested in exchanging apartment with me. If anyone would come visit Norway in a more cheaper way.

Also, I don't know if this is the right place to post this. Let me know if there is any site where ppl exchanges apartment. 

Best regards Cecilie.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Google "home exchange" or "house exchange" - quite a few websites out there offering this service for members. Sounds like a fun thing to do, good luck with it


----------

